# Ogee Stile & Rail Bits set up tips?



## donald201 (Oct 7, 2008)

I just received a great price $72.00 on a Bosch Ogee Stile & Rail Bit set. I wasn't ready for this step but the price convinced me. Now I need any tips and shortcuts for setting up these bits to cut rails and stiles in 3/4 wood. The bit set is 1-5/8" the model 85625MC.
Any help being pointed in the right direction would be appreciated.

Thanks

Don


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Got this from bobj3
Hope it helps, still waiting for my bits

http://www.routerforums.com/88681-post10.html


----------



## KP Texan (Dec 17, 2008)

Don,

Did you get your Bosch rail and stile bits yet? I have the same bits but have not yet used them. I also became a bit concerned when someone on another forum posted about their Bosch R&S bits not being shimmed correctly from the factory. Do your bits have this issue? Anyone else have input from their experiences with the Bosch R&S Ogee set?

Thanks,

Wes


----------



## KP Texan (Dec 17, 2008)

I tested my bits last night and everything checked out fine! 

-Wes


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

donald201 said:


> I just received a great price $72.00 on a Bosch Ogee Stile & Rail Bit set. I wasn't ready for this step but the price convinced me. Now I need any tips and shortcuts for setting up these bits to cut rails and stiles in 3/4 wood. The bit set is 1-5/8" the model 85625MC.
> Any help being pointed in the right direction would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Don,
Check this out: http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/instruct.html


----------



## Slinking (Jan 4, 2009)

*Scott*

Don,
Where did you get the router bits?

A lot of vendors sell set up blocks with their bits for stiles and rails.

Might want to check that web site, if that's where you got them, or a catalogue............just check the manufacturer of the bits first.

I think MLCSwoodworking.com carries set up blocks, but that is probably for the bits they sell...........i want to say they cost 9.95 for each block.

Its been my experience that next time i try to do S and R doors, I am going in that direction.
Scott


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

I can't comment on the setup of Bosch bits as I have none. (I have the Freud set ) IMO you should get some scrap 3/4 stock and familarize yourself with the bits. The end result will be some setup blocks.
Good Luck


----------



## donald201 (Oct 7, 2008)

KP Texan said:


> Don,
> 
> Did you get your Bosch rail and stile bits yet? I have the same bits but have not yet used them. I also became a bit concerned when someone on another forum posted about their Bosch R&S bits not being shimmed correctly from the factory. Do your bits have this issue? Anyone else have input from their experiences with the Bosch R&S Ogee set?
> 
> ...


Wes,

I got them and have been using them for the last month with great results. They worked perfect right out of the box. I am very satified and will posting my results for you to see.

Don


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

This pdf has a good picture that is a good supplement to Bob's info and explains where on the bits need lining up so you can visualize better what is happening.

You should only ever have to mess with the height of one bit and never touch the height when dropping in the second bit, that is the key to making it perfect every time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Many seem to have a thing about putting a grommet under the router bit in the harbor,,here's just one more way to get the bit at the same height every time,, the ones you see are for the 1/4" shank size but it can be done with the 1/2" shank as well... 

The little o-ring you see in the picture is just to keep the Alum. spacer in place for the snapshot...

=========



nickao65 said:


> This pdf has a good picture that is a good supplement to Bob's info and explains where on the bits need lining up so you can visualize better what is happening.
> 
> You should only ever have to mess with the height of one bit and never touch the height when dropping in the second bit, that is the key to making it perfect every time.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Why a problem with it, the rubber grommets work is perfectly. I am on my tenth year of that method and nothing ever has gone wrong with it or any of my routers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I don't know I have used it for many years also...,,,I have been around and around with Harry,Mike and some others for a year or so....or maybe longer ..
by the way did you get the pictures of the bench hole jig plus the brass guides taken.. ?

======




nickao65 said:


> Why a problem with it, the rubber grommets work is perfectly. I am on my tenth year of that method and nothing ever has gone wrong with it or any of my routers.


----------

